# Petco



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

Just so everyone knows petco is doing their $1 per gallon sale starting today in case anyone wants to upgrade their tanks. up to 55g


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

thanks, need to by a 40g breeder for a friend oh worked out a deal with me.. hagen fluval 305 should be enough filtering for my 125g right?


----------

